# Forum > MMO > MMO Exploits|Hacks > Defiance Exploits|Hacks >  Shadow war team

## chaosgods

Just wondering if anyone wants to start a Owned core SW team.

----------


## Naravus

I'm down. Character name is the same as forum.

----------


## johnnykindle

Would love to, but I assume you guys are on PC? I'm on xbox  :Frown:

----------


## Naravus

I'm PC at least.

----------


## chaosgods

im pc to sorry havent been on due to work. my defiance account has been locked due to me messing around with different things lol they dont have a anti-hack system but i was reported a lot so that may be the issue. i currently have a ticket in saying that if there is no prof how can u ban me. cross fingers

----------


## Naravus

a patch or two ago they put in some anti-hack. I got a 72 hour ban while messing around and I never came across another player.

----------

